# "QUIETBRACE" -  Structural  Sheathing



## globe trekker (Apr 4, 2013)

Greetings to you all!

Does anyone have any experience with using the Temple-Inland, "QUIETBRACE structural

sheathing, for compliance of the braced wall line requirements (RE: 2006 edition of the

IRC, Section R602.10.3, # 4 & Table R602.3.1)?

*http://www.temple-inland.com/PDF/Fiberboard/qbinstall.pdf*

Is also has an ICC - ESR Report:

*http://www.icc-es.org/reports/pdf_files/ICC-ES/ESR-1519.pdf*



Your thoughts!  

.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 8, 2013)

When I worked for the darkside we tried using a simular product to save money due to the cost of the OSB increases. The framers complained because of the additional learing curve and the amount of additional nails it takes per manufactures install requirements. Other issues asrised and we quite using the product. No requirement for braced wall lines at the time. I would think it may be more costly than OSB with labor invoved?

pc1


----------



## Darren Emery (Apr 8, 2013)

Just saw our first home in the area with a similar product installed.  The builder made the move due to the high cost of osb.  Even though it had been approved for use by our office, including braced wall panels, he was not comfortable using it on the corners.  I ran into the framing crew while I was there and asked for their take on working with it.  And I quote: "we hate it."  Slows them down big time, they have to get out the hammer!


----------



## ICE (Apr 8, 2013)

Rain on it and what do you get?


----------



## TJacobs (Apr 9, 2013)

We have a national builder switching to this product also, but still using OSB Method 3 on corners/25'...


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks to all for your input!

"TJacobs",

I have a Res. builder that is proposing to do what you have stated, ..OSB the corners and

use the QUIETBRACE for in-between the OSB sheets.

AFAIK, it appears to be a compliant material to use!

.


----------

